# Can't tune in the race today in HD?



## Gary Swanson (Feb 1, 2004)

I've not encounter this problem before. My NBC stations tune in with a strong signal but when you turn to the station nothing will show up.
My brother lives in the same town and he is not getting it either.
I've never had trouble with this channel before. It figures this happened on race day. I'm using a 921.

Anybody else having trouble?


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

Gary Swanson said:


> I've not encounter this problem before. My NBC stations tune in with a strong signal but when you turn to the station nothing will show up.
> My brother lives in the same town and he is not getting it either.
> I've never had trouble with this channel before. It figures this happened on race day.
> 
> Anybody else having trouble?


Gary, FYI. :scratch: I recorded the race, THE DAYTONA 500 while I watched it and it was in High Definition 16:9 just so you know it did happen in HD in my area.

Man, that was some sad news fellow race fan.

Crashman


----------

